# built in



## druryp (Aug 31, 2007)

Hello.  I already put this post under intro, but didn't think that was the right category.   Bear with me please.

Hi. Never have "posted a thread" before. I have been arduously (sp?) searching for any ideas/tips on a building a built in type bench over our baseboard heaters. My husband built our modest timber frame and secondary to radiant heat on the main floor, we have some fairly ugly baseboard heat going on in the upstairs. I was hoping to do a built in that would look almost like a widow seat w/ a shallow drawer you could lift up the seat to, and some decorative or metal grilltype work in front of the baseboard on the bottom to allow for the heat. Is this too impractical in that too much heat would be lost (could one use like a type of flashing)?? I can't find ANYTHING on doing this. Thanks in advance on any ideas or tips. PS: should I have just intro'd here and put the inquiry elsewhere....? Kind of challenged on this chat room stuff.


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose (Sep 1, 2007)

I myself would not consider this with Baseboard heaters. Any kind of obstacles in or around a Baseboard heater with restrict the heat movement into the room which will result in cold spots around the room however I have a solution for you. Get rid of the Baseboard heaters and install in wall forced air heaters instead and nice thing about this is you can incorporate this into your window seat.
Just google " Window seats" for plans.


----------

